# Tourist Go Home - Mallorca



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Backlash to tourism


> In the Balearics off Spain's eastern Mediterranean coast, nearly a third of employment depends on the sector. It accounts for nearly half the economic output, more than in any other region. The local economy has just recovered to its pre-crisis level after a five-year downturn.
> Yet unease over the boom is spreading among the population.
> In drought-prone island Ibiza water reserves are getting tight and in rural Menorca fears are mounting that natural beauty-spots risk being spoiled.
> On one day last August, the population across the Balearics nearly doubled, reaching a record 2 million.


'Tourists go home': Spain tourism surge brings backlash | Reuters


----------



## Dedaneen (Jul 6, 2013)

I can understand their concern if it gets over ridden and the locals feel ousted and secondary to the trade then it just becomes a money grabbing enterprise with no concern being shown to the indigenous population or the environment


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I can understand why residents, especially of the smaller Spanish islands get fed up of too many tourists effectively invading their space and peace. There has to be some balance somewhere, as local businesses and employment gains from tourism, so it is good for the economy.
In the larger towns of mainland Spain, the effect of tourism can vary, depending on how many local residents live permanently. Luckily here in Javea, and the other side of our Mountain( Montgo) Denia, both are 'working towns with a fair amount of a permanent mixed nationality residents. Only a few business's close out of holiday season. There are active people in working positions and lots of voluntary organisations always working hard together to make these towns a pleasant place to live, and tick over in harmony.
We actually live 15 mins drive from the beaches, and main tourist area, so if they get too overcrowded, we just stay away, to the relative peace of our home near the mountain. If we do need to go to our beach or port area, as locals we know places which the average tourist wouldn know about to park our car.
I think as long as local councils do not allow tourists to be too noisy after late hours partying, and encourage them to keep the streets litter free,they would strike a happier balance with existing local residents.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I know I've got a cheek saying this...but I completely understand local people complaining about some of the effects of mass tourism. 
Estepona is a fairly small town, it's now one of the most beautiful towns on the CdS, justly deserving of its description as 'The Garden of the Costa del Sol'. It's still quiet as tourist destinations go, the main town is still unmistakeably Spanish and it's a favourite holiday destination for tens of thousands of Spanish families as well as Northern Europeans, especially the French, for some reason.
The town has had a five-year make-over, thanks to the PP Mayor, who has undeniably done a great job. The town lives by tourism, many shops and bars open only from April to October and in the past couple of years they've done excellent business.
But......at what point is a lot 'too many'? Unemployment is still high, with businesses obviously preferring to extend working hours of existing staff rather than taking on new ones. Prices in bars and restaurants have had a seasonal hike. Property prices have recovered thanks mainly to foreign buyers and it's possible that in ten years or so Esteponeros will be worrying how their children will be able to afford a home of their own. 
Estepona like most Spanish towns and cities is a living town. How will residents feel, especially those living in the Casco Antiguo, when their picturesque narrow streets are packed with noisy tourists at all hurs of the day and night?
I have no idea how but some balance needs to be struck. I read that Ada Colau in Barcelona is facing similar problems. Spain needs tourism but at any price?
Like I said, I know I have a cheek complaining but I dislike summer here. Not far from us in this quiet barrio is a low rise apartment complex. The apartments used to be owned mainly by families from Madrid who descended en masse in the summer, often bringing maids and nannies with them. Locals complained about their rudeness and bad manners. A couple of years ago the block was taken over by a hotel chain and the impact on the whole area has been immense.....noise, rubbish, impossible parking...it's the only commercial enterprise in the whole extensive barrio. We don't have a single bar, café, not even a kiosk, just a very quiet tennis club.
Summer has been transformed for all of us.
Me, I'm off to France for the whole of August and beyond. My neighbours go off to their fincas in villages in the sierras.
I much prefer the months from October to June.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Backlash to tourism
> 
> 'Tourists go home': Spain tourism surge brings backlash | Reuters


I doubt that anyone will take this too seriously. More likely the work of a couple of yobs - possibly even English yobs? My old home county, Cornwall, has an element of this and you will see stickers on the back of cars saying "Emmets go home" or "Non-Emmet" (Emmet is the word used in Cornwall to describe non-Cornish people, particularly tourists). Back in the eighties some Cornish nationalist nutters took things a little further and scattered broken glass on a popular tourist beach but the police came down on them like a ton of bricks and, to the best of my knowledge, nothing like it has ever happened again. I have had many holidays in Menorca and Mallorca and I have never seen or heard the slightest hint of anti-tourist sentiment. Anyone with an ounce of sense will realise that tourism brings work and wealth and from my memory of the poverty in Mallorca back in 1975, when I first visited the island, I can't believe that anyone would want to return to that (although it is a pity that Mallorca in particular allowed such indiscriminate development that has despoiled many areas of outstanding natural beauty).


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The downside that comes with tourism (higher prices in the restaurants and shops, higher property prices, noise, crowds and traffic) was the reason why we always said we would not live in a tourist resort when we came to Spain. Living just 4.5km inland from one is fine for me, I can visit easily and cheaply whenever I want and then come home to peace and quiet, and do my shopping at "local" prices.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There seems to be an equal amount of protest from Mallorquinos about the new tourist tax (€2 per night) which is supposed to be used to offset some of the environmental damage done by tourism. They are worried it might deter people from coming.

Fortunately my "local" coast, the Costa de la Luz, has not been ravaged by excessive tourism and is mainly low-rise developments plus a few golf courses. Thousands of Spanish families come down from the cities in July and August to enjoy the golden sandy beaches and eat seafood, but the rest of the year it is pretty much left for golfers, surfers and birdwatchers. There are still plenty of wild undeveloped beaches and the local ecologists are fighting to keep them that way. Thank goodness for our famous winds, the Levante and the Poniente, which put developers off this area while the Mediterranean coasts were being covered in concrete.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It's just common sense to recognise that tourism works boths ways ie there are positives and negatives to it. The problem as I see it is that the Balearic islands, just like other areas in Spain have made major mistakes. The result is that they have some big problems which include environmental, economic and lifestyle issues. These problems are here now and they need to be dealt with otherwise in a few years time there will be no tourist trade to speak of and what is left will not be benefitting the islands in any way.
The environmental issues are not to be treated lightly. We're not talking about the disappearance of a rare bird or flower; we're talking about the water supply and the water table itself for example. This is a problem in many areas of Spain and some rivers are already having their courses diverted which is a very dangerous game to play.
The economy of the islands is based on tourism which is another dangerous game to play because, as anyone who has lived here for a while will know, the tourist industry is particularly volitile. In recent years the Spanish tourist industry, if we are to believe the figures the government feeds us, is booming, but a few years ago the Brits turned their backs on Spain and everything was dire and depressing...
And lifestyle issues? Well I for one wouldn't live within a 50 mile radius of Magaluf...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina;10559618Fortunately my "local" coast said:


> And the downside to this: very high unemployment.
> The golfers, birdwatchers and surfers might be happy but what about those without employment or any hope of it?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> play.
> The economy of the islands is based on tourism which is another dangerous game to play because, as anyone who has lived here for a while will recognise, the tourist industry is particularly volitile. In recent years the Spanish tourist industry, if we are to believe the figures the government feeds us, is booming, but a few years ago the Brits turned their backs on Spain and everything was dire and depressing...
> ...


Very true. Tourists are fickle.

Northerners are deserting Tunisia, Egypt and Turkey because of terrorism. One incident on a Spanish beach or airport and Spanish tourism too will suffer a blow.
Of course we all hope and pray that nothing of the sort will happen but I wouldn't put my money on it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Very true. Tourists are fickle.
> 
> Northerners are deserting Tunisia, Egypt and Turkey because of terrorism. One incident on a Spanish beach or airport and Spanish tourism too will suffer a blow.
> Of course we all hope and pray that nothing of the sort will happen but I wouldn't put my money on it.


It certainly happened in the past with ETA


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> And the downside to this: very high unemployment.
> The golfers, birdwatchers and surfers might be happy but what about those without employment or any hope of it?


The high unemployment in this region isn't because of the absence of CDS-type mass tourism. That only provides badly-paid short-term work anyway. It's because of the mechanisation of agriculture and the closure of a few big multinational factories. 

We are seeing a slow but steady growth in sustainable/environmental tourism (importantly this is all year round, not just in high summer) and small businesses producing high-quality goods from local materials (goats' cheeses, cork bags etc). What's holding things back is the ridiculous autonomo system which penalises small businesses. 

I spoke to a guy the other day who is trying to set up an activity centre - canoeing, horseriding etc, accommodation in eco-friendly log cabins - but the cost of employing staff is more than he can bring in unless the place is at near maximum capacity. This is exactly the sort of business the area needs, with the bonus by-product of teaching kids to respect the countryside. I don't understand why they don't get more help from the government to help them on their way in the early years. But the tax breaks go to the big chain hotels, mainly foreign-owned.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I was talking to our Local Mayoress a few weeks ago about tourism etc.

I live in a relatively unknown and certainly not suffering from mass tourism. Her opinion is that while they welcome it, and would like to increase it, only little by little, ensuring that the right type of "tourist" comes and that the infrastructure and the locals benefit from it


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's just common sense to recognise that tourism works boths ways ie there are positives and negatives to it. The problem as I see it is that the Balearic islands, just like other areas in Spain have made major mistakes. The result is that they have some big problems which include environmental, economic and lifestyle issues. These problems are here now and they need to be dealt with otherwise in a few years time there will be no tourist trade to speak of and what is left will not be benefitting the islands in any way.
> The environmental issues are not to be treated lightly. We're not talking about the disappearance of a rare bird or flower; we're talking about the water supply and the water table itself for example. This is a problem in many areas of Spain and some rivers are already having their courses diverted which is a very dangerous game to play.
> The economy of the islands is based on tourism which is another dangerous game to play because, as anyone who has lived here for a while will know, the tourist industry is particularly volitile. In recent years the Spanish tourist industry, if we are to believe the figures the government feeds us, is booming, but a few years ago the Brits turned their backs on Spain and everything was dire and depressing...
> And lifestyle issues? Well I for one wouldn't live within a 50 mile radius of Magaluf...


We stayed in Magaluf on our honeymoon over 40 years ago. It was a tiny, isolated resort back then with mainly dirt-track roads. While on holiday in another part of the island about 20 years ago we went one evening on a nostalgic journey to Magaluf. We couldn't believe we were in the same place! A concrete jungle with streets packed with alcohol fuelled yobs (mainly British, I have to say). Such a shame.


----------



## flatfoot (Jul 8, 2016)

*Touristanistas*

Tourism is analogous to highly addictive drugs such as tobacco, alcohol and crack etc. We can all tolerate, and to a certain extent mitigate, a little toxic pollution of our temples (body, environment etc) but too much and there goes the baby with the bathwater!

I have lived around touristinistas all my life (I currently live in a heavily tour-twisted town in Greece) and have seen the ugly, the bad and well some good. Dunno if there is any solution though the likely hood of "government" (and what passes for it these days) discovering it is on the other side of nil.


----------

